# Need suggestions on flooring for goat shelter



## Christin Lewin (May 14, 2018)

Hello all!
My ND babies come home in two weeks so we are working hard to get ready for them to be here - super excited!

I bought this woodshed for their shelter but need suggestions on ways to make the floor solid so their little hooves don't slip through and get injured. The slats between are about 2" openings. 
Obviously plywood isn't great for lots of reasons but what about plywood covered by linoleum and then adding straw for comfort?

Would it be better if I just laid 2x2x8 slats in there so that the goats can't fall through but I can remove the slats to push the droppings out and into the grass beneath? That would be pretty stinky pretty fast I am sure. 

Some other type wood covered with the horse stall mats? 

The shelter is 4x8 and both doors slide open or both can slide into the middle and allow them to enter from each end 

Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2018)

If you bought a 4'x8' piece of pressure treated plywood, 3/4" (or I guess they now call it 5/8ths or even 11/16ths), and cut it in half, you could put it in and lay it down over the existing floor.  I would mount a pull handle at the back near the wall, centered on each 1/2 sheet. When cleaning time comes, you open all the way one side at a time & grab the handle and lift the plywood so all the bedding rolls out the door. Makes clean up so much easier. I would jack the front or rear of the shed about 2" higher than the opposite side to create a mild slope inside. This will help pee and other rain, snow melt, etc roll out rather than sit on the flooring.

I personally would not use linoleum for several reasons... 1. Their hooves are sharp and are going to shred it rather quickly. 2. In winter their pee is going to freeze and they'll have an ice rink inside. Even just water from rain or melted snow will create an issue.Too much risk of falls and damaged limbs (for you as well) 3. Linoleum is going to trap moisture underneath which is going to lead to mold and mildew.

I would buy a product like https://www.lowes.com/pd/BLACK-JACK-Rubr-Coat-4-75-Gallon-Fibered-Roof-Sealant/3043257   and do multiple coats on both sides of the PT plywood and all edges. It's water based so easy clean up, and though it too will eventually get scraped up by sharp hooves, it's easily touched up over time. Just as an aside, if you get that product, take it to the paint dept and have them put it through _two_ shake cycles in the paint shaker. the good stuff settles out and if it isn't well mixed, it's a huge waste of time and effort. Shake upside down and right side up. 

Just my 2 cents worth. Hope you'll share pics of your final finished product!


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2018)

Oh... one other comment so you're aware. The goats are going to jump up against that back wall. It will happen. And they will eventually put a hoof through those fiber panels. I strongly recommend that you put an interior "real" wall up in the back at least 3/4s of the way up to prevent that from happening. I know you'll lose some of that great free light, but I think you'll find it worth it in the long run.


----------



## Christin Lewin (May 14, 2018)

Thank you @Latestarter that is great info!
Yes, I would hate to lose that nice light, but I agree they will likely kick a hole in the plastic eventually.  With ND goats, do you think halfway up would be okay?  it's pretty tall at the back (the longside) about 79" actually so I can't see them kicking that far up and breaking the plastic.

Thoughts?


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2018)

As long as they can't get a running start at it it should be OK. Mine run in one end and out the other of their hoop house. They run at the outside of the shelter full tilt and then run up the side to danged near the top, and back down again. It's made with bent over 16' cattle panels with tarp cover. Pictures on my journal. If you have the openings on both sides, it would NOT surprise me for them to run in one side, bounce off the back wall, and out the other side. You know, playing chase and who's the leader. You will be amazed at how high they can jump from a standstill. You can try 1/2 way and always add another higher level if need be.


----------

